# Removing Twain Drivers



## loydclayton (Feb 17, 2003)

In a software application when you want to scan in a picture or graphic and you pick SELECT SOURCE, the application lists all the twain devices you have. Well, my applications list about four different devices, three of which I no longer have. How can I remove the ones I no longer have?

Thanks,

Loyd


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Have you checked Add/Remove programs in Control Panel? Most twain drivers load as software and can be removed there.

If that doesnt work check Scanners and Cameras in Control panel. If any of the old devices are still listed remove them. Also check Device Manager.


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

If all else fails, search for *.TWAIN and *.TWUNK
Delete all files, and then reinstall any twain devices you still have.

(Note: this step should be used *only* if Slipe's method doesn't work)


----------

